# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Vertidos >  El Supremo exime a Boliden del pago de 89,9 millones por el vertido de Aznalcóllar

## ben-amar

Que alguien me explique que estos suecos, despues de cobrar todas las subvenciones posibles y contamino media Andalucía, no son responsables y quedan libres de pagar daños.
 Sin duda, hay mucho sinverguenza suelto, aparte de los que cobraron y se marcharon.

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepusoc_6/Tes
El litigio judicial vuelve a la situación de 2004.- La Junta de Andalucía admite el "revés", pero afirma que no se rinde

EP - Sevilla - 06/12/2011

El Tribunal Supremo ha ratificado el fallo del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Andalucía (TSJA) contra el acuerdo al que llegó el Consejo de Gobierno de la Junta de Andalucía, de fecha 23 de marzo de 2004, por el que se declaró que las entidades Boliden Apirsa, SL, Boliden AB y Boliden BV estaban obligadas solidariamente a reembolsar a la Junta los gastos y costes que supuso el vertido producido por la rotura de la balsa minera de Aznalcóllar (Sevilla).

La presa se rompió el 25 de abril de 1998 y provocó el vertido de 6.000.000 de metros cúbicos de aguas ácidas y lodos contaminados en las cuencas de los ríos Agrio y Guadiamar. La mayoría de los proyectos para descontaminar y recuperar la zona se desarrollaron a lo largo de un tramo fluvial de 4.634 hectáreas de extensión y 62 kilómetros de longitud entre la mina y los límites del Parque Nacional de Doñana.

El fallo del Supremo, adelantado por Diario de Sevilla, tiene fecha del pasado día 10 de noviembre, desestima el recurso de casación interpuesto por la Junta de Andalucía contra la sentencia pronunciada, con fecha 17 de diciembre de 2007, por la Sección Primera de la Sala de lo Contencioso-Administrativo del TSJA, e impone a la Administración autonómica el pago a Boliden de las costas procesales, que ascienden a un total de 5.000 euros.

El Alto Tribunal exime a la empresa Boliden de pagar los 89,9 millones de euros que conllevó el vertido tóxico de 1998 de las minas de Aznalcóllar después de haber desestimado los siete motivos de casación alegados por la Junta de Andalucía, ya que, según reza la sentencia, cuando se llegó al acuerdo del Consejo de Gobierno "no le correspondía, sino que era la propia Administración quien tenía que resolver sobre la reclamación formulada en su demanda contra aquellas entidades mercantiles".

El TS añade que "no es razón" que el Tribunal Constitucional inadmitiese el recurso de amparo, porque no se había iniciado la vía administrativa y contencioso-administrativa a las que le remiten los órganos jurisdiccionales civiles, "para que esta Jurisdicción Contencioso-administrativa admita que el Consejo de Gobierno de la Junta de Andalucía ostenta potestad para declarar a las entidades Boliden Apirsa SL, Boliden AB y Boliden BV obligadas solidariamente a reembolsar a la Junta los gastos y costes" asumidos por el vertido producido por la rotura de la balsa minera de Aznalcóllar, "ni tampoco para declararse competente en el enjuiciamiento de dicha reclamación económica formulada por la Administación autonómica andaluza frente a las referidas entidades mercantiles".

Además, explica que las razones de lo dispuesto en el artículo 81 de la Ley de Minas -a la que la Junta apelaba- "no habilita a la Administración para resarcirse de los gastos y costes que se fijan en el acuerdo impugnado, de manera que tal decisión es contraria a derecho, y, en consecencia, si el acto que la Administración trata de ejecutar no tiene cobertura legal alguna, no cabe analizar la ejecución subsidiaria del mismo contemplada en el citado artículo 98 de la Ley 30/1992, que adujo la Administración para oponerse a la demanda, en la que se había pedido la declaración de nulidad del acuerdo impugnado".

Por ello, en el fundamento jurídico tercero de la misma, se deduce, "con absoluta coherencia", que lo dispuesto en el artículo 98 de la Ley 30/1992 "es inaplicable, ya que la Administración no está habilitada para declarar la responsabilidad solidaria de las entidades mercantiles referidas en el acuerdo impugnado con el fin de reembolsarse los costes y gastos realizados subsidiariamente por la propia Administración para reparar los daños ambientales".

Al mismo tiempo, se declara que el conocimiento de la acción de reembolso corresponde a la Administración y "no pasa de ser un conflicto negativo de jurisdicción, pero no una denegación de justicia".

En cuanto a la inaplicación denunciada del citado artículo 98 de la Ley 30/1992 señala el TS que "tal precepto no es aplicable al supuesto enjuiciado al no existir un acto legítimo de la Administración que ejecutar, ya que, por las razones expresadas por la propia Sala de instancia en el fundamento jurídico tercero de su sentencia, el artículo 81 de la Ley de Minas no confiere competencias de autotutela a la Administración para resarcirse de los gastos y costes que se reclaman en el acuerdo impugnado".

De esta manera, el Alto Tribunal asegura que la sentencia recurrida "infringe, por inaplicación e incorrecta interpretación, lo dispuesto en los artículos 1 de la Ley de la Jurisdicción Contencioso-Administrativa, 9.4 y 24 de la Ley Orgánica del Poder Judicial y la doctrina jurisprudencial aplicable al caso, en cuanto niega la responsabilidad de los propietarios con base en los artículos 1158 y 1908 del Código Civil, respecto de los que no se está en presencia de un acto administrativo sino de un acto de la Administración sujeto a derecho privado, por lo que la Sala debió plantearse su propia competencia para el conocimiento del asunto".

Por todo ello, el TS indica que la desestimación de los siete motivos de casación alegados no da lugar al recurso de casación interpuesto, así como impone a la Junta el pago de las costas procesales causadas, que cifra en 5.000 euros.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepusoc_6/Tes

El consejero de Medio Ambiente, José Juan Díaz Trillo, ha anunciado este martes que la Junta de Andalucía "peleará hasta el final para que se haga justicia" por el vertido tóxico de minas de Aznalcóllar (Sevilla) que se produjo en 1998, y ha indicado que el gabinete jurídico del Gobierno andaluz se encuentra ya "estudiando acciones" ante la última sentencia del Tribunal Supremo (TS) que exime a la empresa sueca Boliden de pagar los costes derivados de la limpieza del vertido.

El responsable de Medio Ambiente de la Junta ha reconocido que la sentencia del Alto Tribunal, que confirma la que ya dictó el Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Andalucía (TSJA) en 2007, supone un "revés" dentro de este "largo proceso jurídico" que se prolonga ya 13 años; pero que aún así ha afirmado que el Ejecutivo andaluz "no va a rendirse".

"La Junta evitó una auténtica catástrofe medioambiental, pero eso costó muchísimo dinero, por lo que creemos lo justo es que las arcas andaluzas -junto con las del Ministerio, que también colaboró- se vean resarcidas con una sentencia que nos dé la razón", ha apostillado Díaz Trillo.

De este modo, el consejero ha señalado que el gabinete jurídico del Gobierno andaluz determinará "en breve" qué acciones se toman para seguir reclamando a la empresa gestora de la mina de Aznalcóllar los 89,9 millones de euros en los que cifra los gastos. Díaz Trillo ha apuntado que la sentencia del TS, que no admite recurso, "indica que puede haber un conflicto de jurisdicción, por lo que se actuará en esta dirección", al igual que "se sigue trabajando en algunas vías civiles que aún están abiertas".

En este sentido, Díaz Trillo ha asegurado que la Junta de Andalucía tiene el "aval" de haber actuado "por todas las vías posibles y de haber puesto todo empeño jurídico y administrativo para que al final se cumpla aquello de 'quien contamina, paga', y en este caso se contaminó mucho". Asimismo, el consejero ha lamentado que todo este "entramado jurídico" tiene que ver con "ausencia de leyes claras" que protegieran al medio natural ante episodios naturales de este tipo en 1998. Igualmente, ha declarado que hoy en día no podría producirse un accidente como el de Aznalcóllar, debido a los "controles de seguridad y absoluto rigor que, a través de herramientas como la Ley de Gestión Integrada de la Calidad Ambiental de 2007, exigen a cualquier actividad minera requisitos de protección al medio ambiente".

----------


## F. Lázaro

Por lo visto Boliden también tiene buenos amiguitos en la justicia...

Justicia lenta, ineficaz, corrupta y al servicio del poder político. Se ríen de nosotros  :Mad: 

¡¡¡VENGA, A CONTAMINAR!!!! ¡¡¡¡ES GRATIS!!!!!

Se cargan un río y por poco no hacen polvo el P.N. de Doñana y no pasa nada. Provocan uno de los mayores desastres medioambientales de este país y no pasa nada.

Eso sí, no se nos ocurra romper una farola, o que nos eche una foto un radar, pues la multa es de campeonato.

Qué vergüenza por dios  :Mad:

----------


## perdiguera

Parece, por la sentencia del Supremo, que en aquella época de la catástrofe estábamos en un páramo legislativo frente a los delitos medioambientales.
Por mucho que ahora se haya legislado, a los suecos de Bolidén no les sacan ni un duro, vamos que se van de rositas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y hace ya 13 años de aquello...
Un poco y prescribe el delito vamos.
¡¡Qué poca vergüenza!!

----------


## ben-amar

A los 6 años de interpuesto el recurso se dignan responder para decir que la Junta no era competente para reclamar los pagos del delito, que la via iniciada no era la idonea (no habia ninguna)
¿quien da mas? :Mad:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Y ahora coges flores de un tilero y se te cae el pelo. Que barbaridad.
Gracias ben por recordarnos este tipo de cosas que no debemos de olvidar, ahí esta las minas las cruces, es que no aprendemos, el dinero es el dinero por lo que se ve. 
Un saludo a todos

----------


## ben-amar

Si, efectivamente; ahi tenemos Las Cruces.


Ecolo*gistas dicen que Aznalcóllar puede repetirse en Las Cruces y Riotinto*
http://www.diariocordoba.com/noticia...to_682088.html
13:21 h. CRÍTICOS CON LA SENTENCIA


EFE 07/12/2011

Ecologistas en Acción han advertido hoy de que el vertido tóxico de Minas de Aznalcóllar (Sevilla) puede repetirse en Cobre las Cruces de Gerena (Sevilla) en cuanto a la contaminación y en Minas de Riotinto (Huelva) por la falta de solvencia de la empresa promotora.
     En rueda de prensa, portavoces de Ecologistas en Acción han dicho que la reciente sentencia del Tribunal Supremo que ha anulado la reclamación de 90 millones de euros de la Junta a Boliden, la multinacional dueña de Minas de Aznalcóllar, se veía venir porque en su día el Gobierno andaluz "no hizo las cosas como debía y se inventó un procedimiento que no estaba previsto en la ley".
     Pero además, la Junta hizo caso omiso a las numerosas quejas de las asociaciones ecologistas que, entre los años 1994 y 1998, advirtieron de "todas las deficiencias" de la balsa de residuos que se rompió en abril de 1998 y contaminó con millones de toneladas de lodos de metales pesados los aledaños del parque de Doñana.
     Antonio Ramos, responsable de los temas mineros en Ecologistas en Acción, ha dicho que en Mina las Cruces la Junta "no está aplicando los principios de prevención ambiental" y está actuando con una "prepotencia inaudita" al permitir la "detracción ilegal" de dos millones de metros cúbicos anuales de agua del acuífero que es reserva de Sevilla capital y la zona sevillana del Aljarafe.
     Dichas cantidades extraídas del acuífero Niebla-Posadas se van a devolver a una reserva destinada al consumo humano como "aguas negras", que solo están previstas para regar campos de golf y ni siquiera huertos, ha afirmado Ramos.
     Isidoro Albarreal, portavoz de la asociación ecologista, ha asegurado que los residuos de la instalación de estériles de Cobre Las Cruces no tienen la solidez que anunciaban, pues debían tener de un 10 por ciento de humedad y actualmente están al 15 por ciento, "en el límite para ser calificados como lodos".
     Según el portavoz, su asociación tiene datos de que dichos depósitos, que deberían durar 15 años, pueden estar llenos en tres años, lo que va a obligar a la administración a autorizar su recrecimiento, como ocurrió con la balsa de residuos de Aznalcóllar que se rompió en 1998.
     La asociación ecologista afirma que Cobre Las Cruces tenía autorización para extraer 180.000 metros cúbicos al año del acuífero y está utilizando dos millones de metros cúbicos, con el agravante de que la administración "deja el control de esas extracciones en manos de ellos mismos".
     En cuanto a la imposibilidad de cobrar a la multinacional sueca Boliden Apirsa, propietaria de Minas de Aznalcóllar, que está en liquidación, los ecologistas han denunciado que el mismo problema puede plantearse con la empresa que pretende reabrir Minas de Riotinto, pues en la bolsa de Londres ha declarado un capital de dos millones de euros y unas deudas de 52 millones.
     La empresa "no tiene capacidad técnica ni económica para abrir Riotinto" y se trata de una compañía que se dedica a la "especulación minera" para vender los permisos una vez conseguidos, han afirmado.

----------


## ben-amar

Noticias relacionadas con el "fallo" del ¿Supremo?


Díaz Trillo: "Es justo que quien contamina, paga"

El PSOE-A considera "inexplicable" el fallo del Supremo sobre Boliden

----------

